
Ask HN: Balancing wealth distribution by beating forex and sharing profits - ratsimihah
If someone found a way to consistently beat the forex market, would the profit be enough to rebalance the distribution of resource in the world, or would it eventually deplete itself?
======
insoluble
How is this all that different than simply raising taxes and trying to use
that money toward the same end? While I have never messed with Forex, my
understanding is that it relies on an ongoing seesaw between the value of
currencies or other goods. Deriving money from Forex is really no different
than printing counterfeit money. Neither one would deplete itself, but I
cannot see Forex rebalancing global resource distribution with any down-to-
earth principal. If you owned the entire resource pool on all sides, that
would be a different story, but I don't imagine that's what you're talking
about.

If I'm understanding your end goal here, I cannot see anything like Forex
being of much help in balancing resource distribution. Even if everyone were
using the same currency and pulling from the exact same resource pool, there
would still be a great disparity in distribution. Just look at any big nation,
and you're bound to see plenty of unbalance internally.

~~~
ratsimihah
It's different because only one entity is at work here, so it's not possible
to increase taxes. I think I see where you're going. The market would never
stop working as long as people keep buying and selling currencies! That's
interesting.

------
kleer001
> consistently beat the forex market

No longer possible at this point. Too many players with too much information
for any considerable leverage to be had for too long. Remember any financial
market is basically just tons of really smart people trying to out smart each
other.

> rebalance the distribution of resource

That's not a money problem, it's a political problem and a fashion problem.
Some countries are getting into a fashion for ugly veg and fruit, that's
certainly a step in the right direction.

------
anizan
How much capital do you have and how much can your system guarantee? A system
which worked in the past may not work in the future or in real time.

Making money is about taking risk. If your aiming at making billions of
dollars with millions then chances are that the risk will eat you up

~~~
ratsimihah
Assume the system is guaranteed to win with a 100% probability, and the
capital is unlimited since it keeps compounding. So the question is "is there
enough money in the market to even inequalities in wealth distribution?"

